# Catnip + HUMANS



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

We just moved into a new duplex + are looking forward to getting kittens SOON. 

At first I was delighted to find that the previous tenants had planted catnip on the side of the house - now, not so much. There's about a 6'x4' patch of 3' tall catnip right outside the livingroom windows + it's driving me MAD! The smell is totally overwhelming and my eyes ITCH all of the time . . . I don't know HOW the previous cat lived with this strong catnip smell 24/7! 

I'd planned on waiting til it blooms + then harvest and dry it but now I'm thinking I'm gonna have to harvest it SOONER rather than later + hang it in the shed to dry and HOPE the aroma dissipates at LEAST a little . . . 

It's just insane! If you ever want to plant ANY kind of mint (which catnip is) plant it in a flower pot or it will take over your flower beds/yard!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Bon-

Gosh, I had no idea fresh catnip was such an allergen....it's too bad, but you do what you have to do! Dried catnip seems much more potent to cats than the fresh variety, I think. And it can be purchased easily enough, so I don't think you need to tolerate it if you don't need to.

Maybe you can get Benadryl for now, though? Just an idea. Hope you feel better!


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes, Benadryl helps but makes me sleepy so I have to decide which is the lesser of 2 evils  The problem is that there's just SO MUCH of it!!!

It's s'posed to rain tonite so I figure that will rinse the plants off nicely + then tomorrow I'm going to start cutting the plants down and tying them up in little bunches to hang in the shed to dry.

As far as TOTALLY getting RID of any kind of mint, I really don't think it's possible! It spreads like you would not believe! It sends out underground runners up to 2-3 feet away from the original plant! *SIGH* I plan on just trying to keep it trimmed close to the ground - it's either that or dynamite . . . 

I think once it's not 3' tall + even with the windows it won't be SO bad . . . *fingers crossed*

(with MY luck, I'll end up with the only 2 kitties in the world who DON'T LIKE catnip! lol)


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Homegrown catnip looks a whole lot like homegrown uh, adult catnip...My vet grows her own and gave me some in a baggie, and I drove home wondering what would happen if I got pulled over and the officer saw that little bag.  

Bon, it's a good thing you mentioned the mint. A friend just brought over a bunch that he potted. I guess it'll stay potted!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Bon said:


> (with MY luck, I'll end up with the only 2 kitties in the world who DON'T LIKE catnip! lol)


Um well, you could also plant honeysuckle. The kitties who don't get high on catnip gets a kick out of honeysuckle I hear. Probably more pleasant when it's in bloom, too. Lol. Of course that could take a loooong time for it to grow, I haven't a clue about gardening and plants!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Spirite! I can just see that! Getting pulled over for something, and then having a Statie ask you, Whats in the baggie?!! Woops! Explain that one, so it would make sense!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I would dig up a few clumps and transplant them into cheap plastic garden pots (like those that come with plants that you buy at the store) then pull out or Round Up the rest. Cut the bottoms out of the cheap plastic pots and replant the potted catnip where you want. This will keep the roots contained and it won't spread.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

If you plant ANY kind of mint in the ground it WILL spread like wildfire - you can NOT "contain" it. I'm sure this patch I'm dealing with started out as 1 or 2 little plants. I've dealt with mint patches before - the other one was spearmint and at least it smelled good!

I have visions of my neighbor mistaking the drying mint in the shed for marijuana and turning me in . . .


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bon, Just tell your neighbors...
You have a legal grow card!!


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

LOL! 

I just got done pulling + cutting + tying + hanging -( I hung a sign up on one of the bunches that says "Bon's catnip" cuz it DOES look pretty strange!) 

I have a massive headache - I seriously HATE the smell of catnip! Hopefully I'll be able to stand being in the living room now that it's not right under the window any more *fingers crossed* 

hope the kittens-to-come like it (in SMALL amounts!)


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I've heard that distilled white vinegar is excellent for killing weeds on a hot day....all that acidity and then baking in the sun... It's also more natural, without use of chemicals and it's safe for the environment. You can buy cheap gallons of it at Sam's or Costco. :smile:

Btw, I don't think you'll ever need catnip for your young kittens, mine were definitely "immune" to it for several months. So you can be assured about not being exposed to it again for a while, hopefully!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bon & TC, Just of interest, One of the things I was recently reading, said, if the kitten has a catnip gene, it won't kick in till around four months old!!


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

TC - I've never heard of the vinegar thing - I'll have to keep it in mind - thank you! 

10C2D - It's s'posed to take 6-8 weeks for catnip to dry so it won't be ready for a while. I've heard too that kittens don't usually care for it so that works out just fine! 

The living room smells so GOOD now! I'm SO relieved! ahhhhhh!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm glad you can breathe again, Bon! lol. 
Heres a link to the vinegar weed killer Vinegar Weed Killer: Grandma's Recipe For Fast Weed Control 
Apparently it works in combination of other household stuff too. I use vinegar for cleaning around my kitchen, especially with kitties around since it's also pet friendly! 

My kittens were not affected til at least 6 months, 10cats! Must have slower kitties, lol. My boy loves the loose variety, but my female loves the "Yeowww" Banana catnip toy. That stuff is pretty potent, so I keep it in a baggie to retain its scent longer and the kittens aren't exposed to it all the time. Lasting effects are about 5 minutes anyway!


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

TC - thanks for the link! I like NON-chemical remedies! 

I keep wondering how the catnip odor 24/7 affected the cat who used to live here! It was a VERY POTENT smell!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Must've been kitty paradise then! Lol. :lol:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Unless he worked up a tolerance to it and just needed more and more to get the same effect...


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

catnip in the shed! 
It should be at least twice the size but I couldn't bear the smell any more!  
View attachment 59634


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol. That looks awesome! Love the sign hanging there!:thumb


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Love it! Chances are good that at least ONE of the kittens will like it.


----------

